# Excel για έσοδα-έξοδα ΦΠΑ



## oliver_twisted (Nov 17, 2010)

Αγαπητοί συμφορουμίτες ! Έφτιαξα –ή μάλλον σενιάρισα, γιατί το είχα ήδη φτιάξει και το χρησιμοποιώ όλη τη χρονιά- ένα εργαλειάκι που, εμένα, τουλάχιστον, μου έχει λύσει τα χέρια. Είναι ένα απλό excel με δύο φύλλα εργασίας :

Το 1ο, αρκεί να βάλεις το ποσό της χρέωσης και σου βγάζει αυτόματα το ΦΠΑ 23%, την ΠΦ 20%, το πληρωτέο ποσό, το ολικό της ΑΠΥ και αυτό που σου μένει στην τσέπη, ανά τρίμηνο και ανά έτος. Και έχει φίλτρο αναζήτησης πελάτη ώστε να βλέπεις συγκεντρωτικά τις ΑΠΥ ανά πελάτη.
Το 2ο υπολογίζει το ΦΠΑ των εξόδων, ανά κατηγορία ΦΠΑ, 5,5% και 23%, και το σύνολο του ΦΠΑ τριμήνου, και το αφαιρεί από το ΦΠΑ των εσόδων, ώστε να υπολογίζεις πόσο αποδίδεις στην εφορία. Και το καλύτερο είναι ότι τα δύο φύλλα είναι συνδεδεμένα, ώστε κάθε αλλαγή του ΦΠΑ των εσόδων να μεταφέρεται αυτόματα στο φύλλο που υπολογίζει το ΦΠΑ.

Λογικά πολλοί από εσάς χρησιμοποιείτε ήδη τα δικά σας λογιστικά φύλλα, αλλά είπα να ανεβάσω το δικό μου για όποιον δεν έχει. Το αρχείο δεν είναι κλειδωμένο και μπορείτε να κάνετε όσες αλλαγές θέλετε, ώστε να το προσαρμόσετε στις δικές σας ανάγκες (πολύ τελεμάρκετινγκ ήταν αυτό !), αρχίζοντας απ’το χρώμα, γιατί το έχω πήξει στα παστέλ ! 

Το έχω ανεβάσει ζιπαρισμένο.
:)

ΥΓ: Εννοείται ότι δεν αντικαθιστά το βιβλίο εσόδων-εξόδων, αλλά χρησιμεύει απίστευτα στον υπολογισμό των ποσών. Απλά βάζεις τη χρέωση στα έσοδα, και την δαπάνη, αντίστοιχα στα έξοδα και είσαι κομπλέ!
:)


----------



## moutas (Nov 17, 2010)

GREAT!!!


----------



## Marinos (Nov 17, 2010)

Τώρα που έκανα διακοπή επαγγέλματος;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 17, 2010)

Μπράβο, Oliver Twisted, πολύ ωραίο!

Εγώ έχω φτιάξει ένα excel που θυμίζει βιβλίο εσόδων-εξόδων. Έχει όλες τις κατηγορίες δαπανών και υπολογίζει τι ποσοστό από την καθεμία εκπίπτει ως επαγγελματική δαπάνη. Άλλο ποσοστό π.χ. έκπτωσης έχει το ενοίκιο του σπιτιού μας και άλλο οι αγορές υλικών για τη δουλειά μας. Υπολογίζει επίσης και το ποσοστό pro rata για τα διαφορετικά είδη πελατών που έχω, σε άλλη κατηγορία ανήκουν οι μεταφράσεις και σε άλλη τα σεμινάρια που διδάσκω. 
Είναι αρκετά περίπλοκο, και ομολογουμένως βολεύει μόνο εμένα, που το έχω φτιάξει και ξέρω πώς λειτουργεί. Κάθε τρίμηνο περνάω στην πρώτη στήλη τις δαπάνες και στη δεύτερη βάζω τον κωδικό 1, 2, 3 ή 4 για το είδος της δαπάνης, και αυτομάτως μού υπολογίζει το ποσό που πρέπει να μπει στον κωδικό των δαπανών στην περιοδική ΦΠΑ, καθώς και όλα τα υπόλοιπα ποσά.


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 17, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Είναι αρκετά περίπλοκο, και ομολογουμένως βολεύει μόνο εμένα, που το έχω φτιάξει και ξέρω πώς λειτουργεί.



Το εξελάκι που δουλεύω εδώ και 13 χρόνια έχει γίνει πλέον μια λερναία ύδρα που ώρες ώρες ούτε εγώ δεν θυμάμαι πώς λειτουργεί!
Μόνο το αρχικό φύλλο όπου περνάω τα τιμολόγια είναι κάπως απλούστερο...


----------



## crystal (Nov 17, 2010)

Τέλειο, Δώρα, σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ!


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2010)

Γέμισε με τεχνοφρικιά το φόρουμ.  Να πούμε κι ένα καλωσόρισμα στον νέο! :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 17, 2010)

Χαίρομαι που σας άρεσε! 
Moutas, καλώς ήρθες!
:)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 19, 2010)

Να πω μετά μεγάλης ντροπής ότι στο excel, στο Α' τρίμηνο, υπολογίζει ΦΠΑ 21% (υπόλειμμα της φετινής χρονιάς...κλαψ κλαψ). Για να το αλλάξετε, απλά πατήστε στο πρώτο κελί του ΦΠΑ (D3), που, για κάποιον ανεξήγητο λόγο είναι σωστό) και σύρετε (από την κάτω δεξιά γωνία, όπου σχηματίζεται ένας μικρός σταυρός) προς τα κατω για να πιάσει όλη την στήλη μέχρι και το D14. Εναλλακτικά, με διπλό κλικ σε κάθε κελί σάς παρουσιάζεται η εξίσωση. Αλλάζετε απλά τον συντελεστή σε 23. C3*23%, C4*23%,C5*23% κτλ.

Ζητώ συγγνώμη σε όσους το κατέβασαν, θα προσέχω περισσότερο νεξτ τάιμ. :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2010)

Επειδή ο ΦΠΑ έχει γίνει πια ασανσέρ (μονής κατεύθυνσης· μόνο πάνω πάει), για να αποφύγεις τέτοια προβλήματα στο μέλλον, μπορείς να καταχωρείς σ' ένα κελί (π.χ. στο J1) το εκάστοτε ποσοστό και μετά να χρησιμοποιείς εκείνο το κελί στους τύπους με απόλυτη αναφορά, γράφοντας δηλαδή τη διεύθυνσή του με δολάρια μπροστά στη στήλη και τη γραμμή ($J$1). Στο πρώτο σου εξελόφυλλο π.χ., στο κελί D3, ο τύπος θα γραφόταν: =C3*$J$1. 
Έτσι, σε ενδεχόμενη αλλαγή του ποσοστού, δεν χρειάζεται ν' αλλάζεις ή να αντιγράφεις όλους τους τύπους που το περιλαμβάνουν· αρκεί να το αλλάξεις στο συγκεκριμένο, το J1 στο παράδειγμά μας.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 19, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Daeman! Δεν μου είχε περάσει καν από το μυαλό! :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2010)

Anytime, Oliver_twisted.
Πού να στείλω την ΑΠΥ για το μάθημα; Το εκπαιδευτικό έργο δεν έχει ΦΠΑ, βέβαια.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 19, 2010)

Θα σε πληρώσω σε είδος -σουβλάκια ντε!- και μπύρα ξανθιά και δροσερή που σ' αρέσει!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 6, 2011)

Ορίστε το νέο εξελάκι με τους καινούριους συντελεστές (με τον τρόπο του daeman) και λογική συνάρτηση που προσμετρά τον ΦΕΕ ΜΟΝΟ εάν το ποσό της χρέωσης είναι μεγαλύτερο των 300 ευρώ.


----------

